# School Fees?



## msones (Sep 3, 2009)

We are looking to move to the Frankston area of Melbourne. 

Does any one have any idea of how much we can expect to pay on school fees for Frankston high school?

I didnt even realise that we would have to pay school fess untill i started to do a bit more research!!!

Starting to worry me a little. Thanks in advance for any replies.

Megan


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

My 2 boys go there (well only one now as he's off to Uni in a couple of weeks!).

Fees for 2010 were $458.

Broken down it's apportioned:

$120 for school council requested payments (handbooks/stationery/recreational use of swimming pool etc)
$163 for diary/locker hire/tutorial sessions/motivational speakers etc)
$75 for elective subjects for semester one (my son is going into Year 11)
$100 for school council voluntary contribution

HTH
Dolly


----------



## msones (Sep 3, 2009)

well that seems quite reasonable and affordable. 

How did you find the school, i hear its very good. Did you children settle in well when they first started?

Thanks for the reply x


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

They settled in very quickly and really well. On the whole we're pleased with FHS. You'll never find a 'perfect' school!

There's a new website that's available from today - it's as close to a league table as you'll get. And as with anything new here, it's coming under a lot of flack (mainly from the education departments) - shocker! Anyhoo, there's been so many people trying to access it that the site keeps crashing (myschool).

Here's the ABCs take on it all My School website 'biased' - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Dolly


----------



## msones (Sep 3, 2009)

So i guess you lived in Frankston area. How is it? 

From my research it seems to be a largish town!!?

Thanks for the info, 

Megan


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Megan,

We're really happy here (Frankston South). Frankston has all the shops you could want. It's definitely not as big as the town we used to live in back in the UK but it's bigger than say Mt. Eliza or Mt. Martha. If you live in this area, Frankston is the place to shop. Of course you can go further afield, but I'm talking locally.

There's a cinema complex, Bayside shopping center, doctors, dentists, train station, car dealerships (Wells road), Coles, Target, Maccas (of course :lol, Goodguys, Bunnings, Dick Smith, JB HiFi, Harvey Norman....I could go on.......... and it's by the beach! (enter Halo with his pearls of wisdom :lol: )

Dolly


----------



## msones (Sep 3, 2009)

it sounds amazing. We wont even be applying for our visa'a for another 12 months yet but it seems to be all i can think about already!!!

think i will be devastated if we dont actually get our visas. But we are still young (25 and 26) and my partner is a bricklayer so hopefully we will have a good chance!!!


----------



## lawrence160 (Oct 24, 2009)

Dolly said:


> My 2 boys go there (well only one now as he's off to Uni in a couple of weeks!).
> 
> Fees for 2010 were $458.
> 
> ...


Hi The fees that you quote Dolly are they the same for primary schools? and is that fir the whole year?


----------



## inlovewithoz (Feb 20, 2010)

Dolly said:


> My 2 boys go there (well only one now as he's off to Uni in a couple of weeks!).
> 
> Fees for 2010 were $458.
> 
> ...


are these the fees for british nationals as well ? thanx


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The fees quoted we per student (with PR) for the year - Nationality doesn't matter, PR status does. I'm not sure what the fees would be if you don't have PR. I've had a look at the FHS website but I can't seem to find the prospectus which would detail fees.

Fees for primary schools will differ from school to school. If you have a school in mind best check their website. 

Dolly


----------

